# Nuevo/Pollensa



## 115281 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi we are looking to buy a first time MH and were looking at either the Nuevo or Pollensa but were worried that they were a bit under powered. Can you set our minds at rest? thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Depends whether you are buying new or second-hand.

The older Boxer with the 1.9TD was not bad, but the new one goes like faeces off a fork!!

The standard engine is more than adequate, but the 120bhp 6 speed option is pretty impressive.

If you wear slippers rather than heavy boots it is easily able to return 35mpg as well!

Oh - and welcome to the club.  

(Edited slightly for clarity)


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I would not be concerned about the power but I would look at things such as storage and size of waste and fresh water tanks together with the overall design.
The reason being that we bought a new Autosleeper Inca which failed in most area's once you started to use it.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good evening Fjord and welcome to MotorhomeFacts. 

You will see from my avatar that our present MH is an Adria Coral. BUT our previous carriage was an AutoSleeper Pollensa!  :wink: 

It was a 51 plated Boxer, with the 1.9l turbo diesel. We had ours for 2yr 8mth and did 23,000 miles in that time.

On two occasions, Our Polly took us to the south coast of France without any problems whatsoever. These journeys included the A75, over the Millau Viaduct and climbing to over 4,000 feet. You ask about the power - I had total confidence in the engine and knew it would take me wherever I wanted to go. 

The sleeping arrangements were a major consideration in our decision to buy it. At the press of lever, the cushions simply rolled together!  Very comfortable.

We changed mainly because our tugger friends next door came home with an Abbey GTS with a fixed corner-bed! :roll: We decided we wanted something similar and went off to the NEC last October.

But, as has been stated, whilst having no concerns about the engine power, we did get frustrated by the small water tanks and the very tight storage spaces. 

Our present MH has 110/85l tanks, a huge amount of storage, a conference suite at the front and a fixed bed. What's more, we don't need a bike rack hanging on the back; the bikes fold up and go under the bed!! 

By now, you will be thinking that this MHF website looks all right. If you subscribe, it might look even better!

Good luck with your searching. Put in the effort now and it will pay handsomely in the future. :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I ran an 06 Pollensa for a year or so. Fitted with a 135 engine it certainly had more than enough power - quite surprised a few motorists who we left in our wake. Not sure how the lower rated engines would perform. 
I really liked the Pollensa as it had a very versatile layout - we thought the Neuvo was wider but more cramped.

I also preferred a rear wheel drive so went for the Transit base.

Good luck with your dilema.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Pollensa*

We ran a 2001 Pollensa on a 1.9 TD Boxer . It was OK power wise untill you encountered serious climbing as in the Alps . Then it became embarrasing. 
The layout we thought was excellent. 
Only critisism the wall covering in the bathroom we thought a bit suspect. In fact this was the only area in the van that registered damp during the annual inspection. 
I decided to put a small motorbike on the back but unfortunately the rear axle load was exceeded.

If you have one go for the 2.4 Ford.

Steve


----------



## 115281 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for your replies and advice. UncleNorm , being unused to the terminology what do the water figures 110/851 represent and why is it so important?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Fjord - have you read:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MReviews&op=show&rid=71

?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi again Fjord!

Tony has given you a good link. Even though you have not yet subscribed (£10pa) it should still work for you.

The figures 110/85L show the capacities of the fresh and waste water tanks on our Adria. With our Pollensa, we were having to fill fresh (50 Litres) every second day and empty the waste when it showed 32 Litres which was probably every second day too!

Our Adria can see us through a long weekend (3 nights/4 days) without having to worry. 

If you want an answer, just ask the question! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Fjord

Welcome!

We have just recently returned to a motorhome after a break of a couple of years where we went back to a caravan.

We looked at many options and everyone told us to find the layout that worked best for us and then find the van to suit. The Pollensa scored high for us as we needed to have the option of the forward facing seats with belts, and didn't want a van that was too big whilst still being big enough for the occasional four of us. The Pollensa fitted this ideally.

As far as power is concerned we have the 2.5TDi engine (year 2000 vehicle) which appears to be plenty powerful enough. Ours has only done 10K so still not really run in! Can't give accurate fuel consumption figures yet as haven't used it enough to get a feel, but on the face of it it looks reasonable.

I take the point others have made on the water tank sizes. Certainly lasted us for a weekend recently, although we didn't use the shower. Our last Autotrail (6 berth) had larger tanks but then the toilet took it's water from this, so with the Pollensa, yes the tank is smaller but at least the toilet isn't taking some of it.

Overall we are delighted with ours, and can't wait to use it again. The beds are so easy to set up, although I would agree that storage is a bit tight. We have purchased a small outhouse tent that we now use for storage whilst on site and this works really well.

Hope this helps you!

Good luck

Mark.


----------

